# I painted my gun!!



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

As nerve racking as it was, I bit the bullet and painted my synthetic stock rifle. I was sick of wraping my rifle with white wrap every winter. It always bothered me to leave that wrap on it, ecspecially when it got wet.

I tried to pick a pattern that will work all year round. It seems every time I go out i'm by grass so I thought that would be the obvious pattern. Let me know what you think.:beer: 
Thanks, 
Papapete


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That looks very sharp.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice !!! :thumb: 
What type of paint did you use and is there a flat clearcoat on it to help prevent scratches and chips?


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

is that a model 700 remmington .223?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Well done!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks,
It is a model 700 remington 22-250. I used a coat of primer, then acrylic paints in an airbrush. I then put on about 5 coats of flat clear coat.
:beer:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Great job. How did you come up with the pattern? I like how it looks.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

SWEET, that paint job is awsome!!!!

nice job!

:beer:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice paint job.........But, this is my rifle and this is my gun....LOL. I've painted a few rifles and shotguns, but none of them looked as good as yours.....Congrats on an outstanding job. :wink:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Man! That looks awful! You sould be ashamed to carry that thing in the woods. So ashamed in fact that you should sell it to me!

:beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

You done good !!!!!!!!!!1

Very nice job, and I am betting the Coyotes are not gonna like it though.

Larry


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Looks really good! I have always painted my like that but I think I am going to have my newest baby done up in Duracoat professionally. I've been talking with a vendor and just recieved some demo pics last night... chewing on the numbers right now. That duracoat looks great and lasts forever--- just a little nervous about covering up such a purdddddy gun only weeks after purchasing it!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

lets see some pics or a link. I would like to see that.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

pete, looks like you need to go into business. i have seen jobs done that were no where NEAR that good. great job with the paint.

wish i were that good, but i will have to keep using the ghillie rag on mine. besides, i don't want to paint stainless, even if it is brushed so it does not shine any more.

only stainless rifle i have, why paint it.

again, GREAT PAINT JOB...

CYA


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

nice job papa, ur gonna have to bring that out one day and show me...


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Very nice i like the pattern


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

*SWEET*!!!!!!! Very unique pattern, I like it. :beer:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

very nice, it looks like it could have been done at the factory nice job i know who im callin when i need a gun painted.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I saw Papas gun the other day. The pictures do not do it justice. In real life it looks like the gun was made with the paint right on it. A work of art in my mind!


----------

